# STINGER Tools



## rcw002 (Aug 29, 2016)

New to the forum, so I'm not sure if anyone has talked about this already. Has anyone used any of the STINGER cap tools?

Just learned of them the other day. Wondered if anyone else has seen/used them.

Thanks!


----------

